# Emma Watson – bald Ende ihrer Filmkarriere?



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2010)

*Emma Watson – bald Ende ihrer Filmkarriere?*​ 
Mit 21,9 Millionen Dollar Gage gehört sie zur bestbezahlten Schauspielerin 2009. „Harry Potter“ machte sie reich und berühmt. Geld und Ruhm bedeuten Emma Watson aber offensichtlich nicht viel. Ihre Fans müssen jetzt tapfer sein: Sie zieht es vor, weiter zu studieren und denkt sogar an ein Ende ihrer jungen Schauspielkarriere! 

„Ich weiß es wirklich nicht“, so die 20-Jährige auf die Frage, wie es nach dem Studium von Geisteswissenschaften weitergeht. „Ich überlege es mir. Ich möchte einfach sichergehen, dass es wirklich das ist, was ich will und ob es mich glücklich macht.“ 



Dass Emma ein schlaues Köpfchen ist, wissen wir schon lange. Dass sie trotz Dauer-Hype um „Harry Potter“ nicht abgehoben ist, macht sie sehr sympathisch. Falls wir Emma tatsächlich bald nicht mehr auf der Leinwand erleben dürfen, dann wird vielleicht bald eine der hübschesten Professorinnen aus ihr…






*Ääh 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (13 Nov. 2010)

Dann geh ich bei ihr nochmal die Schulbank drücken


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2010)

Die Emma hats gut,bei uns in good old Germany muss man bis 67 arbeiten    ,gruss Brian :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (14 Nov. 2010)

Brian schrieb:


> Die Emma hats gut,bei uns in good old Germany muss man bis 67 arbeiten    ,gruss Brian :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:



Nicht wenn du ein paar Millionen auf der Bank hast.


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Nov. 2010)

Was mir dazu noch eingefallen ist:

Gleiches hat Natalie Portman auch verlauten lassen, als sie mit Havard fertig war (btw: hatte nur Einser in allen Fächern!).
Aber eine Proffesorin ist sie trotzdem nicht geworden - ein Glück für uns 

Ich denke mal ähnlich wird das mit Emma auch sein.


----------



## bluppxxx (14 Nov. 2010)

Sie hat die Qual der Wahl und ist weder auf das eine noch auf das andere angewiesen. Richtig bewusst wird es ihr damals auch nicht gewesen sein, worauf sich sich da "einlässt", sie will sich sicher nur eine Tür offen halten. Und wenn sie keinen Spass mehr am Schauspielern hat und stattdessen lieber lernt, solange sie glücklich ist. Schade wäre nur um die schönen Bilder von ihr 
Und allemals besser als die typischen Kinderstarabstürze ist es sicher.


----------

